# Tips for hunting coyotes at night



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in Eastern MT. Lots of open areas, small hills and sage brush. What tips do you guys have for hunting coyotes at night in this kind of country?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you use lights?

If not, the biggest bit of advice I have is wait for the right conditions, be patient. Just because its a full moon, doesnt mean its good conditions.

If you try to push it or "make something happen" under bad conditions (cloud cover, etc), all youll do is frustrate yourself and educate coyotes. Hunt smarter, not harder.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

HOLY CHIT BBJ, your on a roll :thumb:


----------



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

nite hunting is fun, just remember light or dark coyotes see better then you do.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. So other than "wait for the perfect conditions", what other advise does the hive have? How do you like to set up? What types of terrain seem to be easier and more productive? Thanks.


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

A pretty much totally white background will help, especially within your shooting radius. Anything other than white begins to look like a yote after being there a while. Get concentrating on a sage bush too long and the dogs can sneek in and out.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

never second guess one, last nite i was in a bean field and my pickup was behind me about 100 yards down the hill, didnt figure anything would come from behind with the pickup there until i could hear footsteps behind me while blowing the call


----------



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

I like to set up the same way as I do in the light. If you are in open country, it's slightly easier to hide the vehicle LOL! Get to an area that you can scan well, watch the wind just like the day time, but it is a more used sense at night for the coyote. I use a cover scent at night, I'm not sure what the best is, I buy it from the fur shed down the road, same thing they use as an attractant for trapping.
I use a white sheet or my white cover up depending on who is with me and who needs what, but I have had good luck at night paying most attention to the wind.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

will a white light work, ive been told a red light wont spook em like a white light will so i just use a red one but one of my friends wants to go with and i only have one red light, didnt know if a white light would hurt anything


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not gonna post a link, but search Elusive Wildlife Technologies. I just ordered one of theyre lights. Havent gotten it yet. Ill let you guys know what i think of it.

I just went out at night for the first time last full moon. Got the crap scared out of me by 3 coming in 40 yds directly behind me. The contact fell out of my non-dominant eye when i was setting up, but i thought id be ok. Thats the direction they came from. Needless to say, things went south. Cant wait for next weekend though to try it again!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Is anybody else already having trouble sleeping thinking about the next 2 weekends?

I got my light from EWT. Its absolutely awesome. Light, compact, bright, ergonomical. It seems to be great quality. Cant wait to use it hunting!


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought it was illegal to use a light at night?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

nonres_hunter said:


> I thought it was illegal to use a light at night?


Not in Nebraska. As long as your not in a vehicle, or if you are in a vehicle, you cant have a weapon. And apparently a weapon includes just about anything, cause the warden here ticketed some kids who had bats.


----------

